
Justin.tv on real TV: CBS 5 interview - RyanGWU82
http://cbs5.com/seenon/local_story_086012853.html
======
extantproject
It's cool that Justin.tv got some news coverage. It's also funny how lame
traditional news coverage is. Do they always have to talk in that "newscaster
voice?" How do people stand to watch traditional news coverage?

Their chuckles at the end about how Justin.tv is Justin's "job" made _me_
laugh. They seemed kind of small-minded about the potential of what Justin.tv
is doing. People might be missing the point of Justin.tv: it's an inexpensive
platform for live video broadcast... which is pretty cool!

------
jamongkad
I'm pretty impressed with the amount of coverage Justin.tv is gaining. If
anything else if worse comes to worse and they don't make it big. This will be
a precursor for start ups to build a platform from. But yeah I know I said it
might be a waste of time but I think I'll be eating those words soon enough!

